# spearfishing for sheephead



## vvskycop (Sep 11, 2012)

Been over to three mile and Bob Sikes but not too much luck, was wondering if anyone has had any luck lately


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

vvskycop said:


> Been over to three mile and Bob Sikes but not too much luck, was wondering if anyone has had any luck lately


You in the right section? If you are, you're a mad man!


----------



## vvskycop (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah when I tell people I go free diving for sheepshead they have that look like you are freaking crazy due to the temps, but I enjoy the crap out of it. I have been to multiple locations around the bay but the numbers are just not there. 
Just wondering if there are other sheepshead free divers out there that are braving the temps


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

I don't much about that area but i do know that over this direction the nearshore reefs are holding them, bay cones, they were thick in the destin harbor and they've been all over docks. I'm sure you will get on them, just make sure you make some dives even if you're not seeing anything from the surface.


----------



## mystic fishermen (Sep 4, 2014)

love freediving for them sheepies do alot of surfing winter time so water temp never seem to bother me really


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Do you dive out of a kayak or from shore? I've got a few good spots in Destin, but you will need a kayak to get there. 

3mb and sikes are indeed probably holding them right now. Keep an eye on the kayak section for sheepshead reports, they should be coming in right now and peak in early march.


----------



## vvskycop (Sep 11, 2012)

I've never made it over to destin but after all the cover you mentioned, I might be making a trip that way. 

It all depends on the weather and what area I'm diving whether I'm using a boat or my kayak. I like the kayak because it is easy to load up and go, but I usually beach it and then dive on a boat dock or something like that. It is really easy for me to launch my boat as it is stored on the base and I can dump it and go. 

So far I have been to the boat docks near perdido, Bob Sikes( but I have to stay so far from the fishing pier there), three mile bridge(gulf breeze side).


----------



## Maverick2 (Jun 25, 2012)

I usually just wait until around March when the swarms come into the bay, its super fun. Tried last weekend and the water was a little too cold for me haha.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

The rock jetties at Ft. Pickens is a great spot to spearfish...... 

Sent from my Galaxy S5....


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

John B. said:


> The rock jetties at Ft. Pickens is a great spot to spearfish......
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S5....


It's against the law to spearfish at Pickens or Mc crey. Or any state or federal parks.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

sealark said:


> It's against the law to spearfish at Pickens or Mc crey. Or any state or federal parks.


Tell that to Clay-doh...

Sent from my Galaxy S5....


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

John B. said:


> Tell that to Clay-doh...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S5....


Believe it or not I did right after he moved here years ago after he posted a picture at Mc crey with sheephead.


----------



## vvskycop (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah most of the good jetties here in the bay are off limits to spearfishing. 

Does anyone know if those boat docks near trout point are off limits? If not I'll post a report, thinking of hitting that area up


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Stop by every buoy in the bay. If the buoy has growth on it, do a drop. If they are in the bay, they are usually on the buoys. If there is no growth (barnacles/algae) don't waste your time. 
I have had great success with this method. Having two people is best. One runs the boat, the other hunts. No anchoring.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I watched some guys doing it last march/April . At the end of the orange beach jetties. We could not catch anything. He said there were at least 100. He would tell us where to cast. We would out out three or four live shrimp, with no results. After we would clear our lines, one of them would go down with a mask and a spear, and 10 second later he would come back up with a huge sheep head, picking out the biggest he could find. 


.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Chapman5011 said:


> I watched some guys doing it last march/April . At the end of the orange beach jetties. We could not catch anything. He said there were at least 100. He would tell us where to cast. We would out out three or four live shrimp, with no results. After we would clear our lines, one of them would go down with a mask and a spear, and 10 second later he would come back up with a huge sheep head, picking out the biggest he could find.
> 
> 
> .


They won't bit a hook with a Diver i n the water with them


----------



## vvskycop (Sep 11, 2012)

We went out yesterday to some boat docks over towards perdido, and i can tell you one thing they are definitely deep right now. made 4 or 5 dives over the past couple weeks and they are not in shallow water(15ft or less). so maybe it is a good sign that they are all migrating to the pass.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

sealark said:


> It's against the law to spearfish at Pickens or Mc crey. Or any state or federal parks.



That's sir is not true at all. What ever in submerged is fair game.... I suggest re reading the law and asking a warden to explain it to you. They have zones and jetties have their own as well.... Pickens is a no no. South and north jetties are fair game. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

As for a report its been hit or miss, but I do know they will be spawning on the sandbars soon so the reefs will hold them. They will be piled up, can't miss them.


----------



## vvskycop (Sep 11, 2012)

Freediver,

I was stopped by the game warden at the north jetties while spearfishing, he told me that because they were apart(attached)of a national park system then it was against the law to spearfish, which makes it odd of why we can anchor up and fish them if we are in a boat. 

The piers and jetties at fort Pickens has signs up saying stay back 200 feet because they are "attached" to a national park. 

I dont know just doesn't make sense, you can spear the gulf shores jetties, perdido, but the pass you cannot


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

vvskycop said:


> I dont know just doesn't make sense, you can spear the gulf shores jetties, perdido, but the pass you cannot


Perhaps AL vs FL laws.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Lol. That's a first.. If you ha e a boat just get out farther. The mAss has sheephead and mangroves if a fun simple wreck. And for a question, how close to the jetties where you? I can under stand why the north jetties could be as low tide typically shows them. The south jetties extend a good ways, that warden would have been told to kiss my ass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HD0410 (Apr 6, 2015)

vvskycop said:


> Yeah when I tell people I go free diving for sheepshead they have that look like you are freaking crazy due to the temps, but I enjoy the crap out of it. I have been to multiple locations around the bay but the numbers are just not there.
> Just wondering if there are other sheepshead free divers out there that are braving the temps


Only Spooby's spearfish in February!!


----------

